# Calling Scousers Abroad !



## LateNightCity

Hello

Im Pete Prices Producer at Radio City & City Talk Radio in Liverpool, UK

Pete runs a feature on his show where he talks to people who used to live in North West England & North Wales - who are now living or working abroad.

He is always on the look out for new people to talk to. 

If you know someone who you think may be interested in talking to Pete please drop me a line and we will get in touch. 

Please message me on here if you are interested !

Many thanks

Jonathan


----------

